# Sandance VIP Tickets



## jbonkers (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi All, it will be my first year for Sandance, and I am trying to weigh up whether the VIP tickets are worth the extra 200 AED over the standard tickets.

Can anyone advise? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

jbonkers said:


> Hi All, it will be my first year for Sandance, and I am trying to weigh up whether the VIP tickets are worth the extra 200 AED over the standard tickets.
> 
> Can anyone advise?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The VIP section is on an elevated platform in the mid section (Not close to the stage). They do have separate bars and washrooms but it stops there. Last time people weren't allowed to come down from that "platform" to mix in the crowd and go to the front if they wanted. Kind of a waste really. You'd rather mix in the crowd in the front if you're going to see the acts. Do note that sandance is VERY crowded.


----------



## jbonkers (Apr 19, 2013)

Zexotic said:


> The VIP section is on an elevated platform in the mid section (Not close to the stage). They do have separate bars and washrooms but it stops there. Last time people weren't allowed to come down from that "platform" to mix in the crowd and go to the front if they wanted. Kind of a waste really. You'd rather mix in the crowd in the front if you're going to see the acts. Do note that sandance is VERY crowded.


Thanks Zexotic, regular tickets it is so!


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

They also had a stupid rule last time ,that you aren't allowed to re-enter the venue once you go out !  :mmph:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)




----------



## bharatis (Jul 26, 2013)

Just go for the standard tickets. You will be able to enjoy the concert better. VIP section is full of boring people 
For the sandance, you gotta be close to the stage and in the middle of all the madness.

Have fun!


----------



## kenna (Nov 17, 2010)

*Washrooms*



jbonkers said:


> Thanks Zexotic, regular tickets it is so!


The extra is worth paying for if you'll drink a lot and will pee a lot. Trust me. 
And you can go near the stage even if you're VIP. 

Enjoy!


----------



## tmkboss (Nov 3, 2012)

Can any one tell me what time the headliners are usually on?


----------



## Shlind (Jul 25, 2013)

What in Sandance?


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Shlind said:


> What in Sandance?


This might help you out. 

Party at Sandance in Atlantis The Palm, Dubai


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Shlind said:


> What in Sandance?


http://sandance.ae

Outdoor music concert/festival on the Atlantis beach. Never been, but have heard its a fun time.


----------



## Shlind (Jul 25, 2013)

BBmover said:


> This might help you out.
> 
> Party at Sandance in Atlantis The Palm, Dubai


Thank you ,Wow that looks great, I love live music! Gonna add that to my to do list!


----------



## tmkboss (Nov 3, 2012)

'At Sandance'

Yes - what time does the headline act usually come on at Sandance plz


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Any rumours of who else might do Sandance? Got our tickets for the Killers but Jamiriqui is very MOR. Hopefully some better acts can be attracted over. 

That's one thing I really miss from London, the live music. Most of the live stuff here is US/UK rnd/pop stuff, don't seem to get much else.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Emanef said:


> Any rumours of who else might do Sandance? Got our tickets for the Killers but Jamiriqui is very MOR. Hopefully some better acts can be attracted over.
> 
> That's one thing I really miss from London, the live music. Most of the live stuff here is US/UK rnd/pop stuff, don't seem to get much else.


You do get a few good bands, but there is so much utter crap, it's depressing. The town seems to go wild for manufactured plastic pop, which is par for the course, I suppose.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah, I've noticed some of the stuff that's been on here.... Chris Rock, Rhianna, Coldplay, Dappy(!).... :gag:

Stone Roses came out before we got here as well!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Emanef said:


> Yeah, I've noticed some of the stuff that's been on here.... Chris Rock, Rhianna, Coldplay, Dappy(!).... :gag:
> 
> Stone Roses came out before we got here as well!


Hey ... Chris Rock is funny !! Don't dog the man . Granted his movies suck, but the standup is classic, imho. It's all about the 'Tussun'  ....


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Lol! Sorry, yeah, Chris Brown!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Emanef said:


> Yeah, I've noticed some of the stuff that's been on here.... Chris Rock, Rhianna, Coldplay, Dappy(!).... :gag:
> 
> Stone Roses came out before we got here as well!


That was a great night!


----------

